# Guppy just gave birth



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new here and glad to have found the site! My guppy gave birth before I was ready and by the time I found the fry there were only three. It was either a very small litter, or there were some fry gobbled up before I could catch them. Either way, I have my three in a container and I have ground up flake food very finely to put it in there with them. The next step is...?

I have a fishbowl that I can set up, but it doesn't have a filter, so obviously I can do frequent water changes, I'll use the water from the tank (which is cycled) and then add fresh treated water to the aquarium.

I'm not new to fishkeeping, but this is the first time I've ever had babies, so all tips are welcome!

Thanks again and thanks for letting me sign up to become a part of this community!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With no aeration, change water every day in the bowl and be careful with the temperature. A little round sponge filter would help (you can cut down the tube if its too big for the bowl). If you already have an airpump, you can probably divert enough air to run it with a valve.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I will plan the daily water change, I don't have any extra pumps or filters, what if I were to stick in a live plant?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Go buy a cheap plastic tub for the time being, you don't need an actual tank. Add a heater and sponge filter and it's a great way to raise fry.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Right, but I can't afford that kind of an investment, so I'm just looking to raise these fry (healthy) barebones style


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Raising fry is a big time investment, you don't even need the heater if it's warm where you are, a sponge filter, air pump and plastic tub costs almost nothing. Raising them "barebones style", well good luck, but expect them to be all dead within a few weeks.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

I actually looked at their water today and it was cloudy, so I went out and bought a 2.5 Gallon tank for the fry, it came with an air pump and the temperature will be better. They are taking full advantage of being able to swim around :fish: 

I'm curious, when I put in food, I can't tell if they're eating or not. Is it safe to assume that if it's in there they will find it and eat it?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You can raise fry in something as simple at a 2 gallon tank with a small filter. BUT, they will not be as healthy, they will not grow and they will die more easily.

I used to raise fry that way (for lack of space, time, whatever), and then I started to use an 8 gallon tank with heater and proper filter, and the difference was amazing. My two week old fry were bigger than the 2 month old fry raised in a "barebones" style.

They will find food if its there, yup. Don't overfeed.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

2.5 is still too small once they get a bit bigger. With feeding fry, they can be very picky, you will find them spitting most of what they eat, and they won't eat stuff that's been in the water very long. You really need live food to stimulate the appetites.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> 2.5 is still too small once they get a bit bigger. With feeding fry, they can be very picky, you will find them spitting most of what they eat, and they won't eat stuff that's been in the water very long. You really need live food to stimulate the appetites.


Well once they get bigger I'll be able to safely put them in the community tank, they'll still need monitored, but I'll be able to monitor how much they eat and there aren't any predatory fish in the tank, it's 10 gallons BTW.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The thing is, is in a smaller tank with inadequate filtration and heat, they won't get any bigger. At least, not very quickly.

You really should invest in a 5 to 10 gallon tank with a heater and a filter. The fry will grow much more quickly, and you won't have to do as frequent water changes.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I raised my platy fry in about 7 gallons, now in 2x 7 gallons. The best growth was acheieved after introduction of live food (first microworms, later chopped blackworms). I still think they are small for 4 months (except the three biggest ones, who are about half the size of mum and now living with her) but not having done this before, I really am not sure. But they are all well developed and very healthy.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have ALL of my molly fry in a 20 gallon tank and put the few adults in my 10 gallon as my fry multiplied veryyyyyy quickly, as i had 61 at one time, then a few died and two days ago i had another batch of 20. :chair: At the pet store they have some fry food which is very fine fish food, and it says it has a growth hormone in it. The first batch grew pretty fast, but seem to have a stunt in growth.. I'm sure they're growing, I just havent noticed. you can also try a breeder net until you can get a heater etc..  Good luck.. Fry are amazing things to me. As you can tell I dont like just letting them fend for themselves in the tank with the adults.. My husband has said to just let them eat the babies, that its part of the food chain.. But when I see a stray swimming for its life. lmao I can't just let it get eaten.. Take Care and I wish you the best....
~Jamie


----------

